
Federal Web sites knocked out by cyber attack - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/07/07/national/w171115D76.DTL&tsp=1
======
sili
Interesting that US and South Korean sites are being attacked and that the
attacks started on July 4th. It seems that North Korea might have their hand
in it. They are partial to showing force on US holidays, and as of late have
vied both US and South Korea as immediate enemies.

However, North Korea has a pattern of showing force to generate internal
support for its government and as a playing card in negotiations with the
west. Cyber-attacks like these are not flashy like testing a missile or a
nuclear war-head and not very good for propaganda machine.

~~~
eli
There are also allegations that the South Korean spy agency is overstating the
attack in order to build support for a new law that gives it broader powers.

And keep in mind this is a DoS attack against public-facing websites. Taking a
SK newspaper site offline is really annoying but it's not exactly in the same
league as hacking the electrical grid.

------
teehee
It would be ironic if they actually did the attack considering their current
government website is about as sophisticated as a circa 1999 mom and pop
e-tailer.

------
eli
Sounds like a botnet DDoS attack

------
quellhorst
Why didn't they take down the IRS?

